# You are my life



## jana.bo99

Slovenian: Ti si moje življenje

Croatian:   Ti si život moj (Ti si moj život)

Spanish:    Eres mi vida


----------



## jana.bo99

German: Du bist mein Leben!


----------



## Saposcat1132

*Turkish:* (Sen)*** (benim)*** hayatımsın.

** *_The _sen _("you") and_ benim _("my") are optional. If they are included, the order is also somewhat_ _flexible:_ Hayatımsın sen benim _is a distinct possibility._


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:
using tu - És a minha vida.
using você - Você é a minha vida.


----------



## irene.acler

In *Italian*: (tu) sei la mia vita.


----------



## DeathNote

French: Tu es ma vie.


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi:* tum meraa jivan ho
*Urdu:* tum meri zindagi ho
*Gujarati:* tu maari jivan Che

Request scripts if needed


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

to a male: أنت حياتي (_anta Hayaati_)
to a female: أنت حياتي (_anti Hayaati_)


----------



## Kanes

Bulgarian: zivota si mi


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian: 
Eşti viaţa mea!


----------



## mcibor

In Polish you wouldn't really hear this saying, as it seems to be very old, but it would look a bit like:

Jesteś mym życiem
or
Jesteś moim życiem


----------



## jana.bo99

Kanes said:


> Bulgarian: zivota si mi



Hi Kanes,

Now I understand why I can understand so well Bulgarian language without to study them at all. 

It is like between italian and spanish people: one speaks Italian the other Spanish and they understand each other. 

Greetings to Bulgaria,
jana.bo


----------



## Kanes

I understand Croation too, if you forget the grammer most words are the same or at least I can see how they are made. Suprisingly sometimes it is easier then Serbian.


----------



## anikka

in Latvian: Tu esi mana dzīve


----------



## Cecilio

In Catalan: "Ets la meva vida".


----------



## Kangy

In Spanish:

(Tú) eres mi vida / (Vos) sos mi vida [informal]
(Usted) es mi vida [formal]

The pronouns between brackets should be used only for emphasis.


----------



## User1001

The given German translation is correct if you're looking for the literal meaning. If you're meaning to say that the person is basically everything to you, seeing as you are nothing without life, you could also say _Du bist mein Ein und Alles_ (You are my One and Everything).


----------



## jana.bo99

Kangy said:


> In Spanish:
> (Tú) eres mi vida / (Vos) sos mi vida [informal]
> (Usted) es mi vida [formal]
> The pronouns between brackets should be used only for emphasis.



Hola,

Thank you for correction.

Saludos.


----------



## Kurdistanish

Northern Kurdish : _*tu î jîyana min*_
Southern Kurdish : *tû î jîyanî min*
Hewrami Kurdish : *tu enî jewyaro min*
 
Southern Azerbaijani : *sen menım zindiganlıĝımsen/yaşaĝımsen*
 
Persian : *to zendegi-ye man hasti ~ تو زندگی من هستی*


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Greek: Είσαι η ζωή μου (Íse i zoí mou).


----------



## jana.bo99

Hi tspier2,

Du bist mein Ein und Alles (You are my One and Everything).

You are not only corect in translation but also romantic.

I wonder how many people say:
Du bist mein Ein und Alles!

Greetings to you,
jana.bo


----------



## Encolpius

Hungarian: *Te vagy az életem.*


----------



## vindy

chinese:你是我的生命。(ni-shi-wo-de-sheng-ming)


----------



## Chriszinho85

In Tagalog:

_Ikaw ang aking buhay._ 

or_ 

Ikaw ang buhay ko._


----------



## bb3ca201

elroy said:


> Arabic:
> 
> to a male: أنت حياتي (_anta Hayaati_)
> to a female: أنت حياتي (_anti Hayaati_)


 
(off-topic question that's the name of a popular Arabic song, isn't it?


----------



## detached

Kurdish (Northern-Kurmanci) : Tu jiyanâ min î


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: _Sinä olet elämäni valo._

We say "you're the light (shine) of my life".


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: 
*"jij bent mijn oogappel"* (the apple of my eye) - but mainly said to children one takes care of or cares for.


----------



## jana.bo99

ThomasK said:


> Dutch:
> *"jij bent mijn oogappel"* (the apple of my eye) - but mainly said to children one takes care of or cares for.


Hi ThomasK,       

It depends, who is our life: it can be child, husband, lover, wife or even good friend.


----------



## ThomasK

I realized that, Jana, but in this case it is not (often) used I think for partners. or what was your point. You could say : "Jij bent de .... van mijn leven" (of my life), but is that as strong as what you mean?


----------



## jana.bo99

ThomasK said:


> I realized that, Jana, but in this case it is not (often) used I think for partners. or what was your point. You could say : "Jij bent de .... van mijn leven" (of my life), but is that as strong as what you mean?


ThomasK,

When I say it, I mean: it is very strong. 

Is that, what you write: you are love of my life? That is correct. 
It can mean also, there is no great love, but we can't live without this person. Maybe we depend (in some way) from this person?

WL, B.


----------



## ThomasK

Well, _oogappel_ is strong, but does not imply being vital, I think, just affection. I cannot think of an expression referring to no great love but being vital now. But who knows...


----------



## jana.bo99

ThomasK said:


> Well, _oogappel_ is strong, but does not imply being vital, I think, just affection. I cannot think of an expression referring to no great love but being vital now. But who knows...


Yes, who knows?
Anything is possible, as long as we live.


----------



## Orlin

Kanes said:


> Bulgarian: zivota si mi


I think it's not properly written and grammatically wrong: probably "Живот*ът* си ми" is meant, but I find it very unnatural (although formally correct) - most people say "Ти си моят живот" or "Ти си животът ми".


----------



## nimak

Macedonian:
*Ти си мојот живот!* (Ti si mojot život!); _rarely_ *Ти си ми животот!* (Ti si mi životot!)

Serbian:
*Ти си мој живот!* / *Ti si moj život!*


----------



## bibax

Czech:

*Ty jsi můj život!*_ (thou art, du bist, tu es ...)_

more idiomatic:  *Ty jsi celý můj život!* (lit. you are whole my life)


----------



## asad7080

translation in urdu language
تم میری زندگی ہو


----------

